# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  من يقرأ هذا الدعاء كل يوم يغفر الله له اربعة الف ذنب كبير

## علي عبد الباري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صلي على محمد واله محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرجهم يا كريم



اشار النبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم في رواية الى ان من يقرا هذا الدعاء التالي عشر مرات كل يوم يغفر الله له اربعة الف ذنب كبير وينجيه من سكرات الموت وضغطة القبر ومائة الف هول من اهوال يوم القيامة ويحفظه من شر الشيطان وجنوده ويؤدي قرضه ويزول همه وغمه والدعاء هو : 


اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العضيم. 


نسألكم الدعاء لي ولوالدي والمؤمنون

----------


## خادمة المهدي

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العضيم. 

سلمت يدك ووفقت إلى كل خير ان شاء الله بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد واله محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرجهم يا كريم

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العضيم.

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

ورحم الله والديك ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## سيناريو

*اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العضيم. 
**
* 
*علي عبد الباري* 
*بارك الله فيك* 
*دمت بسعاده* 

*لاعدمناك*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي على محمد واله محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرجهم يا كريم*




*اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العضيم.* 


* أخي الكريم علي..*
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة..*
*وجعلها الله في ميزان أعمالك..*
*ورحم الله والديك..*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وانصرنا بهم

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العضيم. 


وصلى الله على محمد وآهل بيته الاطهار

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*اللهم صلي على محمد واله محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرجهم يا كريم*




*اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العضيم.* 


*أخي الكريم علي..*
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة..*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العضيم.

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم. 
 سلمت يداك أخي علي وبارك الله فيك وغفر الله لنا ولك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم.* 

*في ميزاان الاعمال اخوي*
*دمت بخير

**
*

----------


## علي عبد الباري

اللهم صلي على محمد واله محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرجهم يا كريم

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العضيم.

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

ورحم الله والديك ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## وردة حلاوية

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العضيم.

----------


## أحلى زهر

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العضيم. 

سلمت يدك وجزاكِ الله خيراً

----------


## حزن الدنيا

منور بارك الله فيك ورعاك الله لايحرمنا من طلتك الغاليه.

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم.

----------


## شوق المحبة

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم.

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم.

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم.

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم.

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم.*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم.*

----------


## طفله الحسين

مشكور خيو عالطرح بس انا حافظته وانت كاتبته ناقص 



اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , وكل نعمة الحمدالله وكل رخاء الشكر لله ,وكل اعجوبة سبحان الله ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله ,وكل عدوا اعتصمت بالله ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم.

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم.

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## حكايا الشموع

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم.

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العضيم. 
*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بـالله العلي العضيم.* 
*..*
*..*
*جزآكـ الله خيراً أخي الكريم*
*جعله الله في ميزآن حسنآتك*

----------


## أسرار الليل

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم.

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم.

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم.

----------


## زهرة القلوب

اللهم صلي على محمد واله محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرجهم يا كريم

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العضيم.

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## سر النجاة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمداعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

دعاء جليل القدر عظيم المعاني وفقت اخي لكل خير ورحم الله والديك

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العضيم.

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العضيم. 


رحم الله والديك أخوي
وموفق

----------


## ورده محمديه

_اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العضيم. 
__يعطيكـ ربيـ الف عافيهـ_ 
_وفيـ ميزانـ حسناتكـ_
_ورحم الله والديكـ__
_

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العضيم.

----------


## ورده محمديه

اللهم صلي على محمد واله محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرجهم يا كريم

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العضيم.

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## جنون الذكريات

اللهم صلي على محمد واله محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرجهم يا كريم

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العضيم.

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

ورحم الله والديك ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## ورده محمديه

اللهم صلي على محمد واله محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرجهم يا كريم

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العضيم.

----------


## ورده محمديه

_اللهم صلي على محمد واله محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرجهم يا كريم

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العضيم._

----------


## ali2004

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاستاذ علي عبدالباري ذكرت أن رسول الله علية الصلاة والسلام قد اشار في رواية !! 
لوتكرمت علينا ونورتنا عن مصدر هذه الرواية .
الله سبحانه وتعالي عن ما يشركون هو مالك الملك وبيده الأمر من قبل ومن بعد هو واسع المغفرة وهو العفو وغافر الذنوب جميعا إلا الشرك وليس فقط اربعون الف .
لذا نرجوا من الإخوان قبل وضع آي موضوع ان يعلم بانه يخاطب المسلمين فلا يضع آى مشاركة بدون أن يذكر المصدر

----------


## ورده محمديه

_اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم._

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

اللهم صلي على محمد واله محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرجهم يا كريم

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العضيم.

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم.

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

_اللهم صلي على محمد واله محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرجهم يا كريم

اعددت لكل هول لا اله الا الله , ولكل هم وغم ماشاء الله , ولكل نعمة الحمد والشكر لله , ولكل ذنب استغفر الله , ولكل مصيبة انا لله وانا اليه راجعون, ولكل ضيق حسبي الله , ولكل قضاء وقدر توكلت على الله , ولكل طاعة ومعصية لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العضيم.

جزاك الله خير الجزاء

ورحم الله والديك ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد_

----------

